# Forgive me, for I have sinned...........



## 480sparky

.......... I decided to forsake Nikon for a 'dedicated' video camera and go with a Sony a6300.








But I have partially atoned by buying an adapter so I can mount my F-lens collection.


----------



## Ysarex

OMG! Slap a quarantine on that thing right now! It's probably contagious!

Joe


----------



## 480sparky

Too late.  6 of my Nikkors have been contaminated.


----------



## dxqcanada

Ahh, you have given yourself to the Dark Side of the Force !!!
Feel it's power, there is no escape.


----------



## 480sparky

dxqcanada said:


> Ahh, you have given yourself to the Dark Side of the Force !!!
> Feel it's power, there is no escape.



Thanks, dad.


----------



## jcdeboever

You heathen! I see a Pentax in your future, sincerely Prophet JC


----------



## Braineack

welcome to the club.


----------



## cherylynne1

Nice! Can't wait to see how you like it!


----------



## Gary A.

Sony makes some interesting stuff ... But I dunno if it's legal to mix Sony and Nikon in Iowa.


----------



## annamaria

Oh boy you have crossed the line this time!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy

Traitor!


----------



## robbins.photo

Heresy!

Lol... let us know what you think and how you like it.


----------



## otherprof

480sparky said:


> .......... I decided to forsake Nikon for a 'dedicated' video camera and go with a Sony a6300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have partially atoned by buying an adapter so I can mount my F-lens collection.


I think you are going to love the camera. I love my a6000 (but don't tell my Nikon).


----------

